# Jefferson Lines Question



## jebr (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm taking Jefferson Lines home for Thanksgiving, taking the 926 (Sioux Falls - Minneapolis via Marshall and Willmar) on Wednesday, 21 November. My question is: does anyone know what bus is usually on this route? Any chance I'll get a bus with more than just coach seating (outlets, wi-fi, perhaps even the XM radio they tout on their express lines?)


----------

